# forrest gump's mama was right...



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

gump's mama was right life is like a box of chocolates you never know what youre gonna get. it seems like everyday in rec is like that box of candy! .1 1/2 days after our lastest setback, my h was giving me mixed signals @ rec ...today he seems almost, almost normal..but this is after he leaves it at "I don't know,maybe I should disappear ,we've grown apart" how can someone be so wishy washy,so confused so mixed up after 32 yrs you'd think it would be a no brainer either you want me or you don't,either you want thinks better or you don't. in rec do h n wife ever get back on the same page at the same time? why is it so hard sometimes? thanks for listening and any comments


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Sometimes, their are so many emotions flowing through your heart and your mind you feel uncertain of every decision you make. Gradually as things improve he should start feeling more certain of his decision. 

This is a very important time for you to make a difference. Prove to him his choice to stay is based on love and affection not indifference or pressure. I'd say give him something that will make him swoon over you. Something he's always desired. I gave my H a room in the house. A place where he can go and enjoy his hobbies, a space to unwind, a man's cave if you will. He was very touched.


----------

